# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metroliikennesääntö

## Albert

Helsingin kaupungin metroliikennesäännön uudistaminen on meneillään.
Johtokunnassa 6.2.2013 asia jäi pöydälle.
Päätöstiedote kohta 12.
Liitteitä löytyy: nykyinen sääntö, ehdolla oleva uusi sääntö, niiden vertailu, ym.

Enpäs tiennytkään, että nykyisen säännön mukaan metrossa saa kuljettaa kotieläimiä. Uudessa mainitaan lemmikkieläimet.
Eli nyt vaan pollen kanssa metromatkalle  :Wink: .

----------


## 339-DF

> Enpäs tiennytkään, että nykyisen säännön mukaan metrossa saa kuljettaa kotieläimiä. Uudessa mainitaan lemmikkieläimet.
> Eli nyt vaan pollen kanssa metromatkalle .


Systerillä olisi hepo. Pitääpä vinkata. Yrittäisköhän savitakit sumuttaa kaasua sen turvalle?

----------


## TEP70

Joskus ennenkin muistan ihmetelleeni, että metrojunankuljettajalta ja näemmä myös liikenteenohjaajilta vaaditaan B-luokan ajokortti (8 §). Mitähän kumman perusteita tuolle nyt on, kun järjestelmä on täysin erotettu muusta liikenteestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Varmaankin samasta syystä kuin yliopistoon pääsyynkin tarvitaan ylioppilastodistus tai moniin työpaikkoihin jokin tietty tutkinto.

----------


## Samppa

> Joskus ennenkin muistan ihmetelleeni, että metrojunankuljettajalta ja näemmä myös liikenteenohjaajilta vaaditaan B-luokan ajokortti (8 §). Mitähän kumman perusteita tuolle nyt on, kun järjestelmä on täysin erotettu muusta liikenteestä.


Jos se on siksi, että työntekijä pääsee työpaikalleen ja sieltä pois silloinkin, kun joukkoliikenne ei palvele? :Very Happy:

----------


## Koala

> Jos se on siksi, että työntekijä pääsee työpaikalleen ja sieltä pois silloinkin, kun joukkoliikenne ei palvele?


Ajetaanko metrossa firman autolla kuljettajanvaihtoon? Sekin voisi olla syy, ei mitään hajua tehdäänkö näin.

----------


## Samppa

> Ajetaanko metrossa firman autolla kuljettajanvaihtoon? Sekin voisi olla syy, ei mitään hajua tehdäänkö näin.


No ei ajeta, mutta tunnen bussinkuljettajia jotka ovat joutuneet hankkimaan auton päästäkseen oikeaan aikaan töihin tai sieltä pois. Henkilökuntakuljetuksia ei enää taida olla. :Icon Frown: 
Muuten kommenttini B-ajokorttivaatimukseen yritti olla vitsi, ilmeisen huono sellainen.

----------


## juhanahi

> Joskus ennenkin muistan ihmetelleeni, että metrojunankuljettajalta ja näemmä myös liikenteenohjaajilta vaaditaan B-luokan ajokortti (8 §). Mitähän kumman perusteita tuolle nyt on, kun järjestelmä on täysin erotettu muusta liikenteestä.


Peruste lienee se, että B-ajokortin omaavalla henkilöllä tiedetään olevan (ainakin inssin verran) kokemusta kulkuneuvon vastuullisesta kuljettamisesta sääntöjen mukaisesti. Vieläkin oleellisempi asia lienee kuitenkin tietty aistien ja motoriikan yhteispelin todentaminen: vaikka hallintalaitteet ovatkin erilaiset autossa ja metrossa, molemmissa täytyy pystyä silmillä seuraamaan yhtä asiaa, aivoilla ajattelemaan toista, ja lisäksi vielä säätelemään ja tekemään eri raajoilla parhaimmillaan neljää eri asiaa yhtä aikaa (ratti, vaihdekeppi, kytkin ja kaasu, vrt. vaikkapa sifa, ajokahva, rataradio ja kiskojarru). Se, että henkilö on suorittanut ajokokeen henkilöautolla hyväksytysti, todentaa siis ainakin sen, ettei tällainen motorinen toiminta ja kulkuneuvon aistinvaraiseen tuntumaan perustuva hallinta ole henkilölle täysin mahdotonta. Hyviä ja huonoja kuljettajia se ei toki erottele. Kolmannekseen esimerkiksi kurssille hakijoilta tarkastetaan myös kontolla mahdollisesti olevat liikennerikkomukset; esim. rattijuopumusmerkinnät kertovat nekin henkilön soveltumisesta - tai pikemminkin soveltumattomuudesta - metronkuljettajan työhön.

----------


## 339-DF

Myös Stadin Ratikoiden museoratikkaliikenteen rahastajilta vaaditaan B-ajokortti. Tämä johtuu siitä, että museoratikkaakin saatetaan joutua peruuttamaan linjalla. Kun peruuttaminen tapahtuu etupäästä, toimii radiopuhelinyhteyden päässä oleva rahastaja kuljettajan silminä. Yksinkertaisin tapa varmistaa, että rahastaja kykenee toimimaan liikenteessä ja tuntee liikennesäännöt, väistämisvelvollisuudet ym. on edellyttää häneltä ajokorttia. Rahastajakoulutuksessa harjoitellaan sitten raitiovaunun peruuttamiseen liittyviä käytäntöjä erikseen.

En tiedä, mutta luulen, ettei HKL vaatinut rahastajiltaan ajokorttia, vaan huolehti itse tarvittavien peruuttamiseen liittyvien käytäntöjen ja liikennesääntöjen opettamisesta.

----------


## LateZ

> En tiedä, mutta luulen, ettei HKL vaatinut rahastajiltaan ajokorttia, vaan huolehti itse tarvittavien peruuttamiseen liittyvien käytäntöjen ja liikennesääntöjen opettamisesta.


Koskakohan kuljettajiltakaan on alettu vaatia auton ajokorttia? Jostain olen tullut käsitykseen, että aika myöhään. Kumminkin ajokortista on vasta joitain kymmeniä vuosia sitten  tullut eräänlainen kansalaistaito ja isossa kaupungissa varmasti sekin on tapahtunut myöhemmin kuin maaseudulla. Tokkopa kovin aikaisin on kannattanut auton ajokorttia vaatia kun ajatuskin siitä, että ratikkakuski jossain olosuhteissa ajaisi autolla, on voinut tuntua kaukaiselta.

Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, koska on viimeisen kerran kuljettajaksi valmistuttu kurssilta ilman auton auton kuljettamiseen oikeuttavaa korttia. Ja onko joku kenties joutunut muuttuneiden säännösten takia hankkimaan auton ajokortin ollessaan jo raitiovaununkuljettaja voidakseen ajaa vaunua?

----------


## 339-DF

> Koskakohan kuljettajiltakaan on alettu vaatia auton ajokorttia?


Wikipedia lainaa Suomen tieyhdistyksen vuonna 1977 julkaisemaa teosta, jonka mukaan pakollinen kortti tuli jo 1922, eka ajokortti 1907 ja ekat autokoulut 1910-luvulla.

----------


## LateZ

Tarkoitin sitä, koska raitiovaununkuljettajilta alettiin vaatia auton, esim. AB-ajokorttia.

Sattumalta löysin verkosta 1991 ja 2010 -vuosien raitioliikennesäännöt. Vanhemmassa vaadittiin AB-luokan ajokortti, uudemmassa B-luokan, ymmärrettävistä syistä näin. Mutta vuonna 1991 tunnetaan poikkeustapauksena kuljettaja, jolle ajolupa on myönnetty ennen mainitun raitioliikennesäännön voimaantuloa ja jolla ei kyseisen raitioliikennesäännön voimaan tullessa ollut voimassa olevaa vähintään AB-luokan ajokorttia. 2010 sääntö ei tällaisia tunne.

Sanamuodosta voisi päätellä, että 1991 voimaantullut sääntö olisi ensimmäinen, joka rajoittaa raitiovaunun ajoluvan myöntämistä ajokortittomille. Varmaa se toki ei ole, muiden vuosien raitioliikennesääntöjä ei taida verkossa olla.

Selvältä näyttää, ettei ainakaan vuoden 1990 jälkeen ole voinut saada raitiovaunun ajolupaa ilman auton ajokorttia. Samoin näyttää siltä, että viimeinen ajokortiton raitiovaununkuljettaja on poistunut työstä 1991 ja 2010 välisenä aikana ja että vuonna 1991 vielä näitä tapauksia on ollut.

----------


## tlajunen

Kuriositeettina mainittakoon, että rautateiden veturinkuljettajalta ei taideta edelleenkään teoriassa vaatia tieliikenteen ajokorttia. Käytännössä kuitenkin vaaditaan, sillä työvuoroon saattaa sisältyä siirtymiä ajaen henkilöautolla.

----------


## Albert

> Sattumalta löysin verkosta 1991 ja 2010 -vuosien raitioliikennesäännöt.


Ja muuthan tietävätkin, että ne löytyvät SRS:n "HKL-Raitioliikenne" -sivulta  :Wink: .

----------


## mv

> *Metroliikenne halutaan tiukempaan valvontaan*
> Metroliikenne pitäisi saada Liikenteen turvallisuusviraston valvontaan, linjaa asiaa pohtinut työryhmä. Oikeusasiamies on pitänyt metron sääntelyä liian löyhänä.
> 
> Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön työryhmä esittää, että metroliikenteestä säädettäisiin erillislaissa ja sen valvonnasta vastaisi tulevaisuudessa Liikenteen turvallisuusvirasto Trafi.
> 
> Nykyisellään metro toimii Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen itse määrittelemien turvallisuuskriteerien ja valvonnan varassa.
> 
> Työryhmän mukaan valvonta tulisi siirtää Trafille ennen länsimetron käyttönottoa vuonna 2016.
> 
> ...


YLE Uutiset

LVM:n tiedote

Työryhmän raportti

----------


## MrArakawa

> YLE Uutiset
> 
> LVM:n tiedote
> 
> Työryhmän raportti


Lueskelin tuon raportin läpi ja löytyihän sieltä se olennaisin syy koko hommaan:_ "Toimilupa myönnettäisiin erikseen liikenteen harjoittamista varten ja erikseen metrorataverkon hallintaa varten. Ehdotetulla mallilla voitaisiin helpottaa liikenteenharjoittamisen mahdollista kilpailuttamista jatkossa."_ Raportissa kaavaillaan samantyylisiä toimilupia myös raitioliikenteeseen. Tässä pedataan HSL:lle lainmukaiset oikeudet kilpailuttaa kaupunki ulos raideliikennöinnistä ja antaa se sitten muiden edullisempien tahojen operoitavaksi nykyisten sopimusten päättyessä 2020-luvulla.

----------

